# Forum Offer Mazzer Mini On Demand Electronic Grinder £600 delivered!



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Mazzer Mini on demand Electronic grinder - £600 delivered for Forum members!

Description:

Stepless micrometrical grinding adjustment.

Electronic device to select the dose.

Grinds on demand. Every dose of coffee is fresh.

Single and double dose with independent adjustment.

Electronic touch pad.

Power - 250 Watt

Grinder blades - 64mm Dia.

Grinding speed - 1400rpm (50 HZ), 1600rpm (60 HZ)

Hopper capacity - 0.6Kg

Dose adjustment - 4 - 19grm

Width - 168mm

Depth - 340mm

Height - 470mm

Grinder weight - 10.2kg


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You should be describing it as the *Mazzer Mini E on demand*, otherwise people might think it's the cheaper Mazzer Mini with smaller burrs.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Offer still on...


----------

